# Young Under-Developed Pigeons attacked by other Pigeons



## Vishwa_Raj (Mar 25, 2016)

*Young Under-Developed Pigeon attacked by other Pigeons*

xxxxxxxx xxxxxxxx


----------



## naresh j (Jun 27, 2014)

hello and welcome to P.T, which state are you from?
thanks a lot for taking care of this bird
1. supplement it with calcium and vitamina and minerals to catch up with growth. i will suggest you to buy this things from human drug store. for calcium, ask for cipcal 500 tablets, cut one tablet into 8 pieces and give one piece to him once a week. for vitamins and minerals, ask for supradyn tablets and scratch the inner part of the tablet as outer part is coated with sugar which is not good, cut about a jowar size part of it and give him once a week
2. his condition is not so good right now, so it may take about 2-3 months for him to get strong enough to fly and escape from other pigeons. you have to take care of him for next few months and dont leave him with other pigeons for now
3. as i could see his poop are just fine and normal in the pics, he wont cause any health issue for you!!
does he eat and drink on his own?? if not feed him matar by force feeding him


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*If he is being fed well by parents, then I would treat with a general antibiotic for paratyphoid, as one baby being much smaller then the other, is also a symptom of paratyphoid. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think he just didn't get enough to eat, or the other baby was born first and had a head start. If it was from paratyphoid, he would have been sick and most likely died before now.


----------



## Vishwa_Raj (Mar 25, 2016)

xxxxxxx xxxxxxx


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I thought you were going to keep him inside. Why was he not kept where a cat could not get him?


----------



## Vishwa_Raj (Mar 25, 2016)

xxxxxx xxxxxx


----------

